# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Anuncios y noticias del foro >  taller de magia con esponjas  a cargo de VICTOR NOIR !!

## luis_bcn

¡Ya queda menos para la clase que revolucionará tu magia de cerca! ¡Las inútiles e infantiles bolitas de esponja llevadas a un terreno inimaginable! Dejarás de verlas como un elemento menor para descubrir un mundo de posibilidades infinitas. ¡Nuevas técnicas, nuevos conceptos, nuevos gimmicks, nuevas ideas! Y por supuesto, un repaso a las bases de la magia de cerca, y más en concreto las de la magia con pequeños objetos.
Y de remate, una explicación detallada de la rutina que está rompiendo moldes en los concursos de todo el mundo, desgranada detalle a detalle: concepción, técnica, psicología, manejo del espectador... Si te lo pierdes y te lo cuentan, querrás morirte.
Aviso: como es un taller, la práctica in situ por parte de los asistentes es imprescindible, así que no olvides traer tus dos manos. Las bolas ya las ponemos nosotros.
¡Date prisa en reservar, quedan MUY POCAS plazas!
¡Infórmate en Magiaestudio ya mismo! Y ya que estás, ¡compártelo con tus contactos, hombre, que a todo el mundo le gustan las esponjas!
Y si no eres de Madrid y quieres ver qué te estás perdiendo, ya estás tardando en dar la brasa al presidente de tu círculo mágico  :117: 
http://magiaestudio.com/talller-de-m...25-de-octubre/

----------


## Ritxi

Uff! Estoy por ir a Madrid solo por este taller, realmente vale la pena!!

 Victor tiene una visión muy particular de la magia y una técnica exquisita

----------


## Turko

Pues yo tampoco me lo pierdo...

----------

